# The kaka/saku Hokage kakashi Fanart contest



## krickitat (Sep 27, 2007)

Recently in the kakashi sakura FC we held a contest featuring hokage Kakashi smexing up Sakura.

here are the entries 

Omg...does sensei have his hand in my panties?

By krickitat



come back in an hour 

By Cynchick


Hokage kakashi

By Frack101
Although this one wasnt _quite_ within the parameters of the contest im gunna allow it. just imagine he is THINKING about smexing her up 



everyone has one week to vote ^_^ so voting will end friday oct 5th

also check out our fanfic contest


----------



## krickitat (Oct 4, 2007)

just to remind everyone the voting closes soon


----------



## Rai'guy (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm blown away


----------



## MasamiAkane (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG! I think I wet myself a little because of that second pic :amazed


----------



## krickitat (Oct 4, 2007)

yea....we all love the second pic

i had to vote for myself cause if i didnt no one would
but if i didnt have to i would have voted for that one ^_^


----------



## Denji (Oct 4, 2007)

Heh. Come back in an hour.


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 4, 2007)

Hmmm I like them all but you might have to remove that second pic, I'm pretty sure if a mod sees it they'll take it down.


----------



## krickitat (Oct 4, 2007)

that IS true 

oh wow i totally forgot about that part 
oh well the voting ends tomorrow but i think we can see what won


----------



## Sai (Oct 4, 2007)

wow amazing fanarts, i really can't decide which one to choose cuz they are all so fantastic and great, I kinda prefer the 2nd drawing but the 3rd drawing are drawn beautifully too, i like how kakashi was drawn sitting on the floor reading his icha-icha and the perspective is just lovely there. the coloring is so good too, accurate shading and nice hair shading.  the 2nd drawing is very sultry with Sakura half naked there  lol and the colorign is awesome.


----------



## MasamiAkane (Oct 4, 2007)

krickitat said:


> yea....we all love the second pic
> 
> i had to vote for myself cause if i didnt no one would
> but if i didnt have to i would have voted for that one ^_^


Oh no, don't take it the wrong way. I like them all.
It's just that one was so clear and you know 'like whoah!' lol. But I like yours too


----------



## krickitat (Oct 5, 2007)

you know both of the other pics were submitted when i did mine.
im certainly not at their level thats for sure

i just didnt want people to feel intimidated and that they could still post their stuff even if it wasnt ...you know


----------



## clemy (Oct 5, 2007)

great stuff
the hokage is my fav


----------



## maximilyan (Oct 5, 2007)

this is sooo pervey ... its kool though, and i like teh drawings.. where can i go to see more drawings like this


----------



## krickitat (Oct 5, 2007)

i listed links to all the devart pages below each pic


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 5, 2007)

Amazing work as usual krikitat. 

The first one kinda made me lol though at your comment. The second one, is..my oh my. Pretty hawt lol. An Kakashi looks awesome in the third one. The coat suits him very well and of course, he HAS to be reading Icha Icha lol. I must compliment you on your wonderful anatomy work though. The hands, and arms, all that were very well done. And the coloring, . I favor the 3rd one, the colors and pose are just so brilliantly done. Awesome awesome job.


----------



## Nagato (Oct 5, 2007)

Hokage Kakashi looks great


----------



## krickitat (Oct 5, 2007)

yea i think so too

very sexy ^_^


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Oct 7, 2007)

omg! that second one ....


----------



## muffin_XD (Oct 17, 2007)

8D awsomeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!.. smexy xDDDDDDD


----------

